# transporting sheep (in a van)



## watchdogps (Jun 24, 2011)

So, I might end up with three babydolls if I can figure a way to fit them in the van! I am taking a trip from OH to FL in Dec, and was planning to bring them home with me. I was taking two and was planning to put them in two vari kennels. I am pretty sure three vari kennels wont fit in the van, and even if they do, I have an Anatolian with me that won't fit with three vari kennels. 
how much room would they need to all ride together? I may be able to find something or have my husband build a pen for the ride. I cant just set up panels, because i will need something on the van floor. Pretty sure my friend who is letting me borrow it doesnt want sheep potty all over her floor..


----------



## elevan (Jun 24, 2011)

I brought 2 calves home in the backseat of a Honda Accord, so I'm sure you can get 3 sheep in a van!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Jun 24, 2011)

You should be able to. I brought my two lambs home in our minivan in a large dog crate.


----------



## watchdogps (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm looking for suggestions on what to PUT them in. Three southdown babydolls, 8 yr old ewe and two 2 yr old rams. all raised together so they get along. I cant have them loose in the van.


----------



## elevan (Jun 24, 2011)

watchdogps said:
			
		

> I'm looking for suggestions on what to PUT them in. Three southdown babydolls, 8 yr old ewe and two 2 yr old rams. all raised together so they get along. I cant have them loose in the van.


Why not put a cargo net up to contain them in the back.  Put down a tarp...cover with a little straw and you should be good to go


----------



## watchdogps (Jun 24, 2011)

Really? 
The dog is an Anatolian who adores animals, so he'd be more than happy to ride right along with them, too...


----------



## elevan (Jun 24, 2011)

watchdogps said:
			
		

> Really?
> The dog is an Anatolian who adores animals, so he'd be more than happy to ride right along with them, too...


If they've been around an LGD they should be fine around the dog...but if not that could pose a problem...  :/

But I've hauled goats in a van with a tarp and straw down so I know that works.  And a cargo net would work great to keep sheep contained to where you want them.


----------



## watchdogps (Jun 25, 2011)

They are coming from another Anatolian breeder so they are very used to them. That's part of why I am getting them from her - easier adjustment. A lot of people seem to forget that you have to get the stock used to dogs as well.


----------



## nsanywhere (Jun 25, 2011)

I've put down a tarp and layer of hay/straw in my CR-V to transport a bunch of animals. 

The trick is making sure they don't paw up the tarp.

My first trip was a mess b/c they pulled it up and poop etc got all over the back.

After that, I found putting down a thick layer of hay hides the tarp so they don't pull at it. I also tucked it under seats and even duct tapped it down in some places.

Good luck!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 25, 2011)

What kind of van? Cargo van?  Minivan?  I like to put down a cheap moving blanket first (you can get them for a few dollars at Harbor Freight or stores like that. Then put down a tarp and duct tape it in place. Then put straw over the tarp.  You can use straw bales and make a "wall" to contain them in the back.  Easy peasy.


----------



## watchdogps (Jun 25, 2011)

Dodge Caravan, 91, I think


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 26, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> I brought 2 calves home in the backseat of a Honda Accord, so I'm sure you can get 3 sheep in a van!


Loving it!

As for transporting we use wire dog crates.  You might want to ask the people you are getting your sheep from how many crates you need and now many sheep will travel well in each crate.


----------



## elevan (Jun 26, 2011)

rockdoveranch said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a picture posted in my farm journal (link is in my signature below)


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 26, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> rockdoveranch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERY cute picture!  

I am sorry for all the losses you had to go through.  Life can be so very difficult.


----------



## elevan (Jun 26, 2011)

rockdoveranch said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------

